# Installing Windows 7 from a pen drive



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a step by step guide to create a Windows 7 bootable USB drive.

Things needed : A pen drive (atleast 4 gigs), Windows 7 disc

- Attach the pendrive

- Run the command prompt (as Administrator)

- Type "diskpart"

This starts the diskpart utility and you will get the DISKPART> prompt

- Type "list disk"

This displays the list of all disks connected to your system

- Type "select disk <enter_disk_no_here>"

Replace <enter_disk_no_here> by the disk no. of your pendrive as shown in the list. Make sure it is the right disk by verifying its size and read its appropriate number as you might risk nuking your drives. Note that all data on the drive is lost so backup any important data on the drive before proceeding.

- Type "clean"

This will clean any partition off the drive. This means the drive is now kaput and we can proceed to make a new partition.

- Type "create partition primary"

Creates a new primary partition on the pen drive

-Type "active"

Marks the newly created partition as active

- Type "format fs=ntfs quick"

Performs a quick format of the partition into the NTFS file system.

- Type "assign"

Assigns a new drive-letter to the drive. Note this drive-letter. Lets say it is J:

- Type "exit"

Quit the diskpart utility and you are back to the command prompt. Make sure you run the command prompt as an Administrator if you have not already. 

- Pop in your Windows 7 disc. Lets say its drive-letter is D:

- Type "d:"

- Type "cd boot"

- Type "bootsect /nt60 j:"

Installs a new bootsector in the pendrive. Note that the drive-letter j: is as assigned in the previous steps.

- Copy the entire contents of the Windows 7 disc to the root of the pen drive. i.e. from D:\ to J:\

Thats it, you can now use your pen drive to boot your system and install windows.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 12, 2011)

great tutorial.thanks buddy.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2011)

Is there a source for this tutorial ? Please mention it.

Regards


----------



## Garbage (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah.. There are far more simpler ways than this:

1) UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads

2) Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool

You can use any of the above tools and directly "burn" the Windows 7 ISO to your pendrive. Then you can boot using the pendrive.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2011)

This is how I do it. I don't rely in third party tools.

@shantanu, this is in my own words.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This is how I do it. I don't rely in third party tools.
> 
> @shantanu, this is in my own words.



surely its in your own words but u must hv read it somewhere....anyways nice....i hv tried this method and the os installation time reduces considerably....


----------



## Garbage (Apr 18, 2011)

abhidev said:


> .i hv tried this method and the os installation time reduces considerably....


reduces considerably with respect to what? Installation from DVD or installation using other mentioned softwares?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's my source, which I referred while making my own bootable Windows 7 Pen Drive:
*Install Windows 7 Or Windows 8 From USB Drive/Pen Drive*

And it worked flawlessly. After I made the drive bootable, I just had to copy all installation files to the drive.
I can even use it like regular pen drive, by deleting the contents. But as soon as I copy the installation files again, it can be again used to install Win 7. Meaning, as long as you dont format the drive, it can anytime be used to create the bootable Win 7. Love it


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 19, 2011)

this is taken from

Boot From A USB Flash/Pen/Key Drive

Method no 6


----------



## abhidev (Apr 19, 2011)

Garbage said:


> reduces considerably with respect to what? Installation from DVD or installation using other mentioned softwares?



reduces in terms of time using usb......it takes less than half the time it would take while installing using a DVD...after all its a usb right?


----------



## shantanu (Apr 19, 2011)

@desmond David : Please mention the source for your work. Else I will have to close your thread.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2011)

Alright I read it somewhere online...but that was a long time back. Don't remember the source now.


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 5, 2012)

Coomn guys instead of fidlling up with commnad prompt use official Windows 7 USBV/DVD tool available on microsoft windows store for free 3 clicks and you are all done
*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...u0kCAv8TgfVXr8E9Q&sig2=NK_6wPoOhGSGlm3BUitoQw
iT CAN BURN BOTH windows 8 and 7 iso to the dvd/usb in 3 easy steps
Simple as pie!!


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2012)

^^ Like, that would be "fun"!
Huh! 

But thanks anyway for that link to the tool.


----------



## CA50 (Jan 6, 2012)

@Sujeet, ya mate, i have been using that long since


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanx to all for posting various sources for win7 usb installation will be handy for future...
bookmarked in TDF


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 6, 2012)

very helpful..thanks


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2012)

I use this 

WinToFlash - Install Windows From USB - Download Page


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 29, 2012)

or u can jus ntfs format the usb and copy the image onto it and jus boot,it worked for me


----------



## Desmond (Jan 30, 2012)

That would probably be because "bootsect" might already be done on it.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Here is what i did for USB Win 7 installation:*

_1. Download and install UltraISO

2. Plug in your USB Drive.

3. Right click on the UltraIso shortcut, and click on Run as administrator.

4. Click on File (menu bar) and Open.

5. Navigate to your Windows 7 ISO file and select it and click on the Open button.

6. In the bottom Local pane, select your USB flash key drive.

7. Click on Bootable (menu bar) and Wite Disk Image.

8. Make sure the locations are correct, and check the Verify box and click on the Write button.

9. Click on Yes to confirm writing to the USB drive. 

10. When it's done, click on the Close button.

11. You now have a Windows 7 installation USB flash key._


----------



## Vyom (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ can you please make the text the good ol' black.
It's just that I am a little colour blind. That's right. I can't see the colour orange in the above text.
Can you please?


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> *Here is what i did for USB Win 7 installation:*
> 
> _1. Download and install UltraIso
> 
> ...



^^ nice ... never knew ultraiso can do such thing - I thought it's only for optical discs and images


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ nice ... never knew ultraiso can do such thing - I thought it's only for optical discs and images



yes..Ultra ISO official web page has steps on how to boot from win 7 in USB


----------



## mrintech (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks ALL  I was exactly looking for this


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> yes..Ultra ISO official web page has steps on how to boot from win 7 in USB



Last time I used ultraISO on 2006 - made a win 98 SE and Xp SP2 - 2 in 1 bootable CD


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 1, 2012)

The nain purpose of reformatting USB drive to make its drive as a active one so bios can use it as a harddrive for booting. After making a active drive mount you DVD or insert your win7 or vista DVD into your DVD drive copy all the content inside using mouse or control+a and then just paste it directly into the root of usb drive(no need for cmd for copying installation data from source), done.-)


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ can you please make the text the good ol' black.
> It's just that I am a little colour blind. That's right. I can't see the colour orange in the above text.
> Can you please?



Ok, done. Hope it helps you. 
BTW how did you know, its Orange? 

The other alternative to read the coloured  text is, just copy the text, paste it in 'Notepad'. Now you can read the text as the whole text will be in black colour.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ LOL man! I am not color blind! But that orange was not at all eye pleasing! 
So thanks for changing that!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 6, 2012)

Troll Vyom


----------

